# CleanDetail - 2013 Vw Amarok C-quartz Finest Detail - Carlisle Detail



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Car Detailing, Paint Protection & Detailing Tuition. 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: New Car C-quartz Finest Protection Detail, Mobile! :thumb:


*

Today its the write up for one of the vehicles i detailed while in Carlisle. I was asked by the customer to detail his new VW. With less than 1000miles i had the chance to see what it was like. Typical the weather changed on my way to Carlisle and the morning i woke up in the Premier inn, it had snowed!!

No problems though, with a large space, my gas heater packed and the customer supplying gas, we were cooking!

So, first sorry for the low quality pics, i left the camera in the hotel for the first part of the detail :wall:


20130311_093420 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


20130311_093431 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


20130311_093436 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


20130311_093445 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

First it was a good wash, Photos simply were not taken as it was a blizzard at this point! So, inside, after a full clean, tar removal and clay bar it was evident that it was going to be a task....


20130311_105148 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

So, Flex at the ready, here is a 50/50 photo...

IMG_7059 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7063 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Swirls before:

IMG_7065 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

And after:

IMG_7066 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

and here is a 50/50 video:





A few bits of delivery wax still here under the tail gate. Removed and i then carried on.

IMG_7067 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

and the bonnet....

IMG_7074 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

This is quite shocking for a 1000mile vehicle that was last washed by the dealer.

IMG_7075 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once happy with the finish it was a wipe down with eraser. Then, cquartz time! Each pannel was applied at a time, heater infront to ensure a nice 25oc+ working temp.


IMG_7097 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Quite happy with the gloss here!!

IMG_7098 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Nice direct light photo too!

IMG_7101 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

The final photos are here!

IMG_7105 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7107 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7108 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7116 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7118 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7125 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7127 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

I think the results speak for them self. And as for Cquartz Finest.... Amazing.


IMG_7122 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

*









*Twitter - FaceBook *​


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I bloody love these like a dodge ram but made with decent materials 
Nice work


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Big space to heat :speechles

Cracking results as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Lovely work on a truly difficult vehicle to capture  Love the white when done has a truly amazing wet look


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Lovely job, Nick.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I love these, great work on it.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes!! Been waiting to see how it looked in your photos. 

Like you said, it's shocking how much damage the dealers did to the paint with 1 wash! 

Absolutely chuffed with the results on the vehicle. Nicks service is second to none, superb.

Thanks again Nick.

Jordan


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks fantastic. Really good shine on that


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Well-done..Good job as always


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Nick, looks very glossy for a white!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks perfect


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great work

Is that at Kingmoor park?


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Cracking work, last pic is awesome!


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> Great work
> 
> Is that at Kingmoor park?


Yeh, I design factory lines that get built in our unit up there.

Well spotted, take it you're local?

Jordan


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

T.E.D. Jordan said:


> Yeh, I design factory lines that get built in our unit up there.
> 
> Well spotted, take it you're local?
> 
> Jordan


I am just off J43 (M6), did some work for the Council at Kingmoor a while ago and could not think where else in sunny Carlisle it could be


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> I am just off J43 (M6), did some work for the Council at Kingmoor a while ago and could not think where else in sunny Carlisle it could be


It's the absolute ar**hole of carlisle tbh, felt sorry for nick having to work there!

Jordan


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice job on the VW. Shocking state for only one month old.



T.E.D. Jordan said:


> It's the absolute ar**hole of carlisle tbh, felt sorry for nick having to work there!
> 
> Jordan


It's not the worst part of Carlisle by quite a way.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic results.


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fantastic work 
glossy for a white


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the comments.

I did not think it was bad to be honest! First time i'd been Carlisle, nothing wrong in my eyes.

ATB
Nick


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Was this Amarok from Germany or Argentina?
You can find VIN number from drivers side windshield and 10-11 letters in VIN is DA (stands for Argentina) or DH (stands for Hannover).

Argentina Amaroks was very crappy, so much scratches and holograms..the solid black Amarok from DA was nightmare, rockhard clearcoat and so on


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Amazing the damage inflicted to the paint in just a month (and 1 wash from the dealer). this is the first thing I have learned from this site:

Never get a dealer to prepare your new car for you
Never take up an offer for a free car wash from a dealer while getting it serviced !!!


----------

